# Farewell Tammy



## EasternCatLover (10 mo ago)

My cat Tammy died during the Christmas holidays. She was a beautiful grey tabby and very loving, she was much like a dog in fact I would say she was part dog, when it came to how she was with people. I was out for Christmas and the I came home I found she had drank all four bowls of water I had left for her. I found her on the floor of the guest bedroom. She will be missed.


----------

